# Allergy



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, haven't been on here for absolutely ages, sure no one remembers me. I was bedbound with my ME for nearly 6 months, then i've been in recovery for anorexia all year.

But anyway bunny had been throwing up and having fits from a grain allergy, she's a lot better, but she is now also allergic to chicken as well. She has recovered and now weighs 6lb and will be 2yrs old next wednesday!!!

Is she likely to develop other allergies or does this not make it more likely to happen?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hi Rachel, I remember you. I am sorry you have not been well. Sorry about Bunny's allergies. Allergies usually set in for dogs between 1-4 years old. So I think, yes she could develop more allergies at any time. Maybe some one else will post more information for you. Hang in there.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi welcome back hope you and bunny continue to stay healthy


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thankyou for the replies. I just wondered because she gets tear stains and sneezing all summer everytime she goes out etc, so i thought it could happen.

And yes, although i named her honey, we do generally just call her bunny now 

Also, i hope zoey is okay now, i remember she had been ill? X


----------

